# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cơ cấu chống võng, văng khi vitme dài

## solero

Tình cờ em có gặp cơ cấu này. Trước đây biết là có nhưng không biết nó hoạt động ra sao.
Khi mở ra xem thì mới thấy là nó bao gồm 2 block nhựa 2 bên để chống võng, văng. 2 block này nối với nhau bởi 2 thanh kim loại. Độ dài 2 thanh kim loại này bằng đúng 1 nửa của vitme.
2 đầu của block nhựa có nối dây cáp qua một vài puley với Nut(đai ốc).
Khi hoạt động 2 block nhựa luôn luôn nằm giữa khoảng trống còn lại của vitme.

Các bác xem video sẽ rõ. Đây có lẽ sẽ là giải pháp cho các bác muốn dùng visme dài.

----------

anhcos, CKD, cuong, Gamo, h-d, haianhelectric, im_atntc, jacky chain, kimtan, mig21, minhtriet, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Bác Solero dễ xương wá  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Em béo nha. Không có nhìn thấy xương đâu đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuong

dân ngoại đạo nên không biết chỗ này :"2 đầu của block nhựa có nối dây cáp qua một vài puley với Nut(đai ốc)" làm làm sao cả?

----------


## solero

> dân ngoại đạo nên không biết chỗ này :"2 đầu của block nhựa có nối dây cáp qua một vài puley với Nut(đai ốc)" làm làm sao cả?


Theo như hình dưới thì để cho 2 cái Mid support (em gọi là block nhựa) luôn luôn nằm giữa khoảng trống 2 bên của vitme thì cần phải nối 1 dây cáp nhỏ nhỏ với cái Slider (hay còn gọi là đai ốc) để tự điều tiết khoảng giữa.
Em vội quá nên không chụp lại cái cơ cấu dây cáp này nên cũng không rõ nó đấu thế nào. Chỉ biết là vitme đi quãng đường gấp đôi cái bock nhựa.

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Bác solero tài thật. Lúc trước tìm cái clip, ảnh minh họa mà tìm hoài không ra.

Xem thêm về các vấn đề chống võng, rung, lắc vit me ở đây

----------


## solero

Clip em tự quay. Còn cái hình em tìm theo từ khóa support. mà em cũng chả hiểu em nghĩ ra cái từ đó là do đâu nữa hi hi. Hôm nào phải chuột bạch thử món này xem thế nào.

----------

